# Gramado: A german city in Southern Hemisphere



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado is a municipality and small touristic town, southeast of Caxias do Sul and east of Nova Petrópolis in the southern Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Sul, in the Serra Gaúcha region. Most of the population of Gramado are of German or Italian descent. Gramado is one of the towns along the scenic route known as Rota Romântica.

Gramado hosts the Festival de Gramado, a major South American film festival and Gramado's most important event. Gramado is also known by hydrangeas blossoming in late spring. Another key event in Gramado is Natal Luz, when Gramado is decked out in lights and wreathes made of recycled material by local residents.




IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> Gramado é uma cidade situada nas serras gauchas no Sul do Brasil.
> 
> Thread feito por
> Rodrigomarques88
> ...





IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> Gramado cidade localizada no Estado do Rio Grande do Sul, no sul do Brasil. Tem 34.000 habitantes.
> 
> Fotos tiradas pelo GersonLDN
> 1-
> ...











http://arzepakistan.com/showthread.php?49639-Natal-2010-um-passeio-por-Gramado-e-região!








http://arzepakistan.com/showthread.php?49639-Natal-2010-um-passeio-por-Gramado-e-região!








http://arzepakistan.com/showthread.php?49639-Natal-2010-um-passeio-por-Gramado-e-região!








http://arzepakistan.com/showthread.php?49639-Natal-2010-um-passeio-por-Gramado-e-região!








http://arzepakistan.com/showthread.php?49639-Natal-2010-um-passeio-por-Gramado-e-região!


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the impressions, nice city. However, it does not look German at all. To me, the city looks more like a mixture of Flagstaff (AZ), Aspen (CO), some skiing station in the French Alps from the 1980ies and Disneyland.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Skyland said:


> Thanks for the impressions, nice city. However, it does not look German at all. To me, the city looks more like a mixture of Flagstaff (AZ), Aspen (CO), some skiing station in the French Alps from the 1980ies and Disneyland.


:rofl:


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome pics! 
Disneyland = :lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I loved the pictures the city is very very beatiful  
Congrats


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

More









www.gramado.rs.gov.br








www.gramado.rs.gov.br








www.gramado.rs.gov.br

















www.gramado.rs.gov.br








www.gramado.rs.gov.br








www.gramado.rs.gov.br


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gramado-RS.... Explore #350 por ><((º>/Marilene Simão<º))><, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great images from Gramado...kay:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Linguine said:


> awesome, great images from Gramado...kay:


Thank you again


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, only small hints on german culture/architecture in those pics. Do some of the inhabitants still speak german?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wunderknabe said:


> Yeah, only small hints on german culture/architecture in those pics. Do some of the inhabitants still speak german?


Some families still speaking german but portuguese is the only official language in Brazil, so they speak german but they speak portuguese too.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

No comments why.


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice shots xtrn2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Gramado: A *fake* city in Southern Hemisphere:yes:

There's true german,polish,italians... villages/cities in Brazil,but Gramado isn't one


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Looks like desperate housewives set lol but looks great!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Brazil is Portuguese heritage, not German.

Good photos os this small city of German immigrants in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BringMe said:


> Looks like desperate housewives set lol but looks great!


:nuts::nuts: :lol:


----------



## Rodrigos_ (Jan 30, 2012)

Gramado isn't fake, it was built by the germans and italians that came to Brasil. But I won't waste my time talking about that. Great pics


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Cbr Domes said:


> Brazil is Portuguese heritage, not German.
> 
> Good photos os this small city of German immigrants in Brazil


Thanks so much for clarifying that, dear portuguese forumer. :lol:


----------



## Rodrigos_ (Jan 30, 2012)

^^:lol:


----------

